# Just Great !!!



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I used some Melafix and Pimafix last night to cure my small Green Spotted Puffers eyes, well its working for that but my starfish is dying and so is my Dwarf Flame Angel


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Melafix and Pimafix are great for freshwater, but they're next to worthless in saltwater. This is old news, but it does illustrate the need to know what you are using before you use it. The rules of the game are different in saltwater when it comes to things like these which can alter the pH and redox in a big hurry.

The second problem is that you used such a med in the main tank, which also had inverts in it. Again, it really pays to know what is what before doing anything. Don't use meds in a tank with inverts in it unless you know there won't be a problem. Hospital tanks are for preventing this very sort of thing.

Okay, so now what? Obviously, the first thing to do is a large water change. Put some carbon to use, too. Some extra aeration couldn't hurt, either, especially since Pimafix tend to coat the surface with an oily layer which blocks gaseous exchange a bit. This isn't a problem in freshwater, usually, but saltwater holds much less dissolved oxygen in it than freshwater does.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh, i didnt know you couldnt use it in Saltwater, cause it says on the bottles its for fresh and salt water, *shakes head* all i have left are a couple of my black clean up snails and my puffers, skittle the flame angel and my starfish died... what should i have used, i read the marine forum but i cant get hardly any of the medicine around here i have formalin it killed my entire freshwater tank off when i used it so i didnt want to use it on Pong ( one of the green spotted puffers )


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

The main problem is that you should never medicate a sw tank with inverts in it. Whenever medication is used you need to place the injured/sick fish into a qt/hospital tank and medicate there.


----------

